# Dialated guppy eyes



## Dgjimbob (Jan 11, 2006)

I have two fancy tail guppies that have both eyes severely dialated. I got them about two months ago from my sis and back then only one had dialated eyes. After about a few weeks the dialation went down. A week ago it started coming back again for both fish and now I don't know what to do. Can anyone help me?


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

are their eyes swelling? if so it sounds like popeye.. other than that i have no idea why they would be dialated. it owuld be interesting to find out and i am looking forward to someone who knows the cause to reply.. the only think i could think of was possibly popeye


----------

